# Curtis controller plug question?



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I have a Curtis 1238-7601. What kind of 35 pin plug is that? It looks like an Amp Seal 776164-1










I bought the harness, I'm just curious...

Thx, Miz


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Correct. The plug is Tyco/AMPSEAL part number 776164-1 and it uses crimp terminal part number 770854-1. You are supposed to use a special tool to crimp the terminals but I suppose the old fold-over with needle nose pliers then solder trick will work. Makes a brittle connection compared to a proper crimp, but close enough for hacking.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Many thanks, T.

I actually do have the crimps from a past project. ........

Anyways, I was wondering at the $110.00 price tag this guy on EBay wants for the harness....considering the plug goes for less than $10.00

Thanks, Miz


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Buy the plug and pins and build your own harness to suit your needs.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I found the plug for my 1214 at Maplins in the computer hardware section. I think it was a hard drive connection with a short loom already connected to the pins. I think it was about £2.50 or there abouts.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> ..
> Anyways, I was wondering at the $110.00 price tag this guy on EBay wants for the harness....considering the plug goes for less than $10.00
> 
> Thanks, Miz


That does seem a little steep, even though the crimping tool + die is something like $700, IIRC, and those wires are a real PITA to insert into the plug housing by hand. 

And you're welcome.



Woodsmith said:


> I found the plug for my 1214 at Maplins in the computer hardware section....


The 1214 uses a different plug. It's actually the same as used for the power supply connection on ATX motherboards.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Great info. I was just looking for this data because my harnesses did not come with the optional CAN bus leads. Does anybody know the specifics on what kind of plug the encoder is? it has six pins in it.... I have the controller mounted in the gas tank, and want to be able to plug in the encoder to a plug outside the tank after the tank is mounted, so I want to make an "extension cord" for the encoder. I will need both ends, but I have not been able to identify what this plug is.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The old harnesses for HPEVS equipment are Molex Mini Fit Jr (white plastic). The new ones are grey and orange Deutsch DT series (IIRC).

http://www.deutschconnector.com/

I think the parts to make them yourself are around $25 plus the cost of the wire, more if you install encoder and CAN connectors. 

$110 sounds a bit high. 

Here are some other options:
http://www.efisource.com/shop/ems-pro-universal-wiring-harness/
and
http://evergreendrivesystems.com/products/index/cat/9
No terminations on the ends, just bare leads. 

I do sell HPEVS branded ones, but they're not much cheaper than the ebay price.... but they do have all the right pins and connectors.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

evmetro said:


> Great info. I was just looking for this data because my harnesses did not come with the optional CAN bus leads. Does anybody know the specifics on what kind of plug the encoder is? it has six pins in it.... I have the controller mounted in the gas tank, and want to be able to plug in the encoder to a plug outside the tank after the tank is mounted, so I want to make an "extension cord" for the encoder. I will need both ends, but I have not been able to identify what this plug is.


No on the extension cord for the encoder 30-36" is max, shorter is better.
Miz went through that problem the wire was to long and 
kept coming up with errors. He posted about that some 
place on our forum.

Here is his post reply #6
http://ivanbennett.com/forum/index.php?topic=37.0


Ivan


----------

